

Ask HN: Where to buy a desktop PC? - whitebit

Any suggestions for online retailers to buy high quality desktop pcs from?
======
Rust
I would likewise suggest that you build your own, not so much for cost
(although it does tend to be cheaper), but for satisfaction. Just make sure
your RAM voltage <= CPU/Motherboard supported voltage. Using 1.75v RAM in a
board that only likes 1.65v RAM makes an unstable system :)

Having said that, I've always found Dell desktops to be really good. A bit
less extra crap pre-installed than some other manufacturers (I'm looking at
you, HP), and you have a 50% chance at good support (I've called in 4 times
over the years - 2 were teh sux0r, 2 were great help). So if you gotta buy
online, Dell is my recommendation.

If you build your own, try and find a local shop (here we have bCom and Memory
Express) - they will almost always be cheaper than Future Shop and Best Buy.

------
arithmetic
I would get the parts (from Newegg, Fry's etc.) and build one on my own - it
turns out to cost lesser and lets you control what goes into making your PC.
That, and there's always the good feeling of building something from scratch
for personal use :)

------
joshfinnie
My suggestion would to buy a high quality laptop. It has been a long while
(san gaming rigs) since I found a laptop that wouldn't perform every one of my
needs.

If you do feel you need a desktop (if you want dual SLI graphic cards or TBs
of hard disks in raid 1), I have to agree with the concensus and build your
own. It is fun to learn, easy to do, and cheaper.

------
vital101
Falcon Northwest has always made some outstanding PCs. <http://www.falcon-
nw.com>

